# Only nat’l gov’t can impose travel restrictions



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

:clap2:

May 26, 2020, 8:57 am 

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1103908


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My main concern about this is that we are supposedly under a domestic travel ban. Apparently "ban" does not mean what I think it means. What is the point of having the rules - if not everyone has to follow then?

Here in Iloilo we received 200 repatriated OFWs - all quarantined and tested - in Manila, supposedly. Our governor had them quarantined and tested and over 30 of them were infected. If Manila is not going to make sure they are safe for travel, I think the provincial governors should be able to return them.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It is a step in the right direction that the rules should be clear and understood. 

You cannot have two places under say GCQ or ECQ but have different rules. It is hard enough to find out exactly what the extents of the restrictions are and what the official rules are to then have to find out that every barangy has decided to impose a different set of rules.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm thrilled The National Govt is once again warning LGU's.

As of today, 2 confirmed in the province of over 750,000. Only 4 have died due to Covid-19 since March 2020 when the quarantine started. 
Source: https://www.facebook.com/LGUlaunion/photos/a.208595342492405/3290860657599176/?type=3&theater

Those who don't follow the rules get fined, arrested, jailed. LGUs don't follow the rules and there is no consequences. 

LGU's are making more restrictive, burdensome rules. As of today, we have a curfew, liquor/cigarette ban, still need barangay passes, vehicle number coding, too many to list yet we are GCQ with 2 confirmed cases out of 750,000.

My older neighbors are becoming more ill not from Covid but because of not being able to see a doctor. Two neighbors had a local pull infected teeth with plyers because they can't see a dentist.

One family has several stranded staying with them since March who wish to return to Manila. The President in the article warns LGU's to let everyone travel & be able to go home without restriction however LGU's require they complete a long, time consuming list of clearances to get travel passes.

I hope LGU's stop defying the quarantine orders of the President. That sanity and compliance returns soon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Joe, it certainly appears that all LGU's including our different Barangay Capitan's have their own spin on the situation and we try to abide,,,,,,,, father in law was sitting within his property and was told by the local (young upstart) Barangay Capitan that he needed to wear a mask,,,,,, refuted by my FIL the guy walked away,,,,,,, 2 days later accosted them for having their sari store open after 7 PM, He was advised by my FIL that the law states 8 PM, bye.
The law needs to be uniform so all understand and can to some extent accomodate.
Similar things happen in Oz, federal government directives that can be overridden by state governments but not at a council level, the wise should keep their nose out of such situations.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Genuine question.
So who rules the roost? National government with their GCQ etc, LGU's with roadblocks etc, or Barangays with their quarantine passes and lockdowns.
Next it may be subdivision committees imposing their own lockdown despite everyone else being free to travel.
Can't help but think that each non-national group has seized upon this pandemic to establish and maintain their own little fiefdom; this was also expressed by Duterte.
Which rules to follow? National? Local?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

John1850 said:


> Genuine question.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


I'd follow the local ones. After this is all over and we get to normal or a new normal, the local officials will still be around to make your life miserable over petty things and the national government will be no where around.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We abide by the local laws, as Rick said we have to live here. As of yesterday, announced by our governor La Union is Covid-19 free, we are in GCQ and in my opinion nothing has changed from ECQ enforcements. What's next? 

John1850 rightly asks who is the boss and what laws to follow. For us we go to the Barangay Capitan, first stop. Perhaps we are fortunate to have a level headed experienced front man that has helped us no end whether laws, contractors, protocols or sharing a beer in the garden. According to Ben our Capitan is at our checkpoint about 12 hours a day 7 days a week ministering the minions doing the paperwork.
After him it's the local Municipal hall and things are very different there, at times wrapped up in so much paperwork it becomes painful to think about how they can operate efficiently,,,,,,,, Ha, on reflection it's the same in OZ.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> We abide by the local laws, as Rick said we have to live here. As of yesterday, announced by our governor La Union is Covid-19 free, we are in GCQ and in my opinion nothing has changed from ECQ enforcements. What's next?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I read the rules on GCQ and it appears that only one person is allowed out of home until there's a vaccine for essentials... wow that is ridiculous and I'm having trouble with this rule because there may never be a vaccine for Covid 19.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Philippines braces for ‘perfect storm’ as rainy season brings dengue, flu, measles*



bigpearl said:


> As of yesterday, announced by our governor La Union is Covid-19 free, we are in GCQ and in my opinion nothing has changed from ECQ enforcements. What's next?


This scenario could be possible.


“June is [the onset of] the rainy season. That means dengue, flu, measles. And with a pandemic … this will create a perfect storm,” said Dr Benjamin Co, head of the pediatric infectious disease section at the Catholic Church-run University of Santo Tomas Hospital in Manila.

“These are diseases that in the beginning, present in a clinically similar way: fever, colds, cough, sore throat, et cetera. *And we may end up mistaking all these patients for Covid-19 patients,” *
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/health-environment/article/3085707/coronavirus-philippines-braces-perfect-storm-rainy


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve, are you still required to shop/get out on certain days (barangay pass) and if you leave your municipality does this also require an additional Municipality pass signed by the Mayor?
> 
> And what about public transportation is it running?


Yes Mark, same same but different as they say in Thailand. Nothing has changed here from ECQ to GCQ, Wednesdays and Saturdays are our "get out of jail free" days and heard nothing different. Easy to do but a Barangay pass only good for Bacnotan (our town 4 klicks away) population 44K so small town and limited. Further afield requires sitting for hours with a decent excuse for a travel pass from the local municipal hall,,,,,,,, groan.

Tricycles are operating at double the price according to Ben which is B/S because many times in years gone by we grab a tricycle from Banks Poro and go into San Fernando City, not too far away, was P20, now P40 with the excuse that they can't pick up extra passengers,,,,,,, I have done that trip 20 times or more over the last 7 years and the operator never picked up another passenger,,,,,, Goes back to your "price gouging" post.
Jeepneys not running here but we did see a bus heading north when I was out on the 20th. I think it was Victory bus lines.
I'm quite happy to sit here and play on the property and let Ben deal with the adults.

BTW we have a car and a bike for transport as we are 600M off one of the main roads that has little public transport, we use Tricycles only when at the outlaws because we can park there, parking is a b*tch in SFC.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I read the rules on GCQ and it appears that only one person is allowed out of home until there's a vaccine for essentials... wow that is ridiculous and I'm having trouble with this rule because there may never be a vaccine for Covid 19.


Different strokes I suppose Mark. I have only been out once in 9 weeks, no problem for Barangay pass nor the travel pass and medical for 2 of us apart from the 3 hour wait, being 60 wasn't a problem either,,,,, it seems. We achieved permission to travel to SFC as well as Bauang some 35 klicks south, it was nice to get out but never found what we were looking for and I won't be rushing out again until things normalise if that ever happens.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I read the rules on GCQ and it appears that only one person is allowed out of home until there's a vaccine for essentials... wow that is ridiculous and I'm having trouble with this rule because there may never be a vaccine for Covid 19.


During ECQ we had one quarantine pass per household. Now that we are on GCQ they do not check for them anymore. No more passes, no more checkpoints (except at the provincial borders). We still have a pass, but only the local wet market checks it - and only to see what barangay you are from. Each barangay has certain shopping days. For the last 10 weeks only my wife could leave, and she could only go to town, not to the city. I can now go to the city, and do my own shopping. 


But there was a fun catch-22 in the ECQ rules. No one under 20, over 60, or with certain physical disabilities was allowed out. PLUS anyone who lives with one of those listed also could not go out. Meaning any house with a child or senior in the house... no one can leave? That won't work ha ha. That would make 80% of the country housebound.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> During ECQ we had one quarantine pass per household. Now that we are on GCQ they do not check for them anymore. No more passes, no more checkpoints (except at the provincial borders). We still have a pass, but only the local wet market checks it - and only to see what barangay you are from. Each barangay has certain shopping days. For the last 10 weeks only my wife could leave, and she could only go to town, not to the city. I can now go to the city, and do my own shopping.
> 
> 
> But there was a fun catch-22 in the ECQ rules. No one under 20, over 60, or with certain physical disabilities was allowed out. PLUS anyone who lives with one of those listed also could not go out. Meaning any house with a child or senior in the house... no one can leave? That won't work ha ha. That would make 80% of the country housebound.


At 60 I don't consider myself a senior but imposed here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> At 60 I don't consider myself a senior but imposed here.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes our barangay is not too strict with the 60+ rule but when the police are on the checkpoint into the local town they are so I now stay at home. The wife will be 60 in October so hopefully the silliness will be over by then. From what I can see when we go GCQ the 60-20 doesn't change.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes our barangay is not too strict with the 60+ rule but when the police are on the checkpoint into the local town they are so I now stay at home. The wife will be 60 in October so hopefully the silliness will be over by then. From what I can see when we go GCQ the 60-20 doesn't change.


Yep, not much changed in fact nothing changed with the ECQ downgrading to GCQ here. What will be interesting is what happens next now that our Province has declared itself C-19 free.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, not much changed in fact nothing changed with the ECQ downgrading to GCQ here. What will be interesting is what happens next now that our Province has declared itself C-19 free.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It looks like Manila is likely going GCQ June 1 but our congressman is pushing for another 15 day wtf.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It looks like Manila is likely going GCQ June 1 but our congressman is pushing for another 15 day wtf.


OMO but if that's where the outbreaks/problems are perhaps? Look simply at what is happening around the world and those that manage this pandemic properly seem to be coming back online. The last thing we want is a second or third wave to take out us "apparent" 60 Y/O senior citizens, I take umbrage being classed as a senior citizen at 60, other countries are 65 to 70.
OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*IATF recommended GCQ for Metro Manila, Davao –task force adviser*

Updated May 28, 2020 11:45am
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/740130/metro-manila-to-be-placed-under-gcq-starting-june-1-official/story/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Duterte to address the nation after COVID-19 task force recommends shift to GCQ in Metro Manila 
Published May 28, 2020 8:26:11 AM
https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/5/28/Duterte-Metro-Manila-community-quarantine-MECQ-GCQ-decision.html


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, not much changed in fact nothing changed with the ECQ downgrading to GCQ here. What will be interesting is what happens next now that our Province has declared itself C-19 free.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We are on GCQ in Iloilo and the 20/60 year old curfew is still in effect, as is the nightly curfew for everyone (unless you have a work pass). Not much has changed, except that I can now go out without a quarantine pass. Went to the city for the first time in over 2 months. 

They just announced that the province of Iloilo will downgrade to a Modified GCQ on 1JUN, but no one has said that actually means for us. Iloilo city will remain on GCQ.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> They just announced that the province of Iloilo will downgrade to a Modified GCQ on 1JUN, but no one has said that actually means for us.


Page 20
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/05may/20200522-omnibus-guidelines-on-the-implementation-of-community-quarantine-in-the-philippines.pdf


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Page 20
> https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/05may/20200522-omnibus-guidelines-on-the-implementation-of-community-quarantine-in-the-philippines.pdf


That is good info.

Any link to the official listing of areas under which level of quarantine?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> That is good info.
> 
> Any link to the official listing of areas under which level of quarantine?


Try FB Rick, we get the bulk of our info for our province there. For us it's:

FB the provincial government of La Union.

https://www.facebook.com/LGUlaunion/

Cheers, Steve.


----------

